# [Review] Canon PIXMA MG 5150



## magic 007 (26. Dezember 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]Test: Canon PIXMA MG 5150[/FONT]*​ 



*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Einführung:[/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]Der Canon PIXMA MG 5150 löst das überaus beliebte Multifunktionsgerät MG 550 ab. Aktuell bekommen sie den MG 5150 schon für ca. 85€. Im folgenden Test möchte ich die Frage klären, ob der MG 5150 ein würdiger Nachfolger ist.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Verpackung: 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Der Drucker kommt gut verpackt in einem großen Karton und mit Styropor vor Transportschäden geschützt. Auf den Seiten sind die Hauptfunktionen in mehreren Sprachen knapp beschrieben. Der Drucker selbst ist durch jede Menge Folien vor Kratzern geschützt. Vor Inbetriebnahme müssen außerdem jegliche von Canon angebrachten roten „Fähnchen“ sowohl innerhalb wie auch außerhalb des Druckers entfernt werden.[/FONT]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


    [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Design: 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Das Multifunktionsgerät kommt in moderner Klavierlackoptik die ausgesprochen schick aussieht, allerdings sehr staubanfällig ist und wohl auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack trifft. Der integrierte 6cm große TFT Bildschirm ist klappbar, bietet kräftige Farben und eine ausreichende Auflösung. Das Menü ist leicht verständlich strukturiert und erfreut mit schönen kleinen Animationen beim Aufrufen eines Menüpunktes. In der Front befindet sich außerdem eine Klappe hinter der sich ein Kartenleser versteckt.[/FONT]
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




      [FONT=&quot]4.     [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Drucken:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Der MG 5150 bietet zwei Papierzufuhrmöglichkeiten, durch eine ausziehbare Schublade vorne und ein konventionelles Papierfach hinten. In die Schublade dürfen sie nur normales Papier einlegen, in den hinteren Papiereinzug auch jegliche Sorten von Fotopapier. [/FONT]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   [FONT=&quot]Das Drucken von S/W Dokumenten geht sehr flott vonstatten, dafür müssen sie [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]aber eine relativ hohe Lautstärkeentwicklung hinnehmen. Beim farbigen  Druck  bot sich ein genau umgekehrtes Bild. Etwas langsameres Drucken, dafür auch weniger Geräusche.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Die Druckqualität bietet keinen Anlass zur Kritik. Es zeigt sich ein sehr sattes Schwarz  und die Farben wissen schon auf Normalpapier zu beeindrucken. Auf Fotopapier entfaltet sich der MG 5150 jedoch vollends. Ich konnte realitätsnahe Farben und einen um noch einen Tick besseren Schwarzwert bestaunen. Nicht verwunderlicher Weiße zieht der Ausdruck des MG 5150 im Vergleich mit einem Fotolaborbild den Kürzeren. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Ein angepriesenes Feature ist auch der automatische Duplexdruck. Dieser Funktioniert problemlos, allerdings legt das Gerät vor dem wenden des Dokumentes immer eine Pause von ca. 15 Sekunden ein.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Auch der Druck von einer Speicherkarte oder USB Stick klappte problemlos. Es kann sogar ein Vergrößerung oder Verkleinerung des Dokumentes oder der Bilddatei ausgewählt werden. Als weiteres Gimmick öffnet sich die Frontklappe automatisch vor dem Drucken![/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]5.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Der Scanner:[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Der Scanner bietet eine Auflösung von 1.200 dpi und bringt erstaunlich echt anmutende Scans auf den PC. Nach einer Aufwärmzeit von ca. 30 Sekunden druckt er ein DIN A4 Dokument in ungefähr 15 Sekunden, Vorbildlich! Hier können sie sich anhand des Layouts der PCGH selbst ein Bild machen:[/FONT]  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein Bild der Scanneinheit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
   [FONT=&quot]6.     [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Fazit:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
    [FONT=&quot]Der Canon PIXMA MG 5150 konnte mich auf ganzer Linie überzeugen.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Er hat ein angenehm rasches Drucktempo, druckt in annehmbarer Lautstärke (solange man nicht das Presset „Schnell“ auswählt) und das wichtigste: Er bietet tolle Farben sowie richtig tiefe Schwarztöne. Dazu kommt ein guter Scanner und die Möglichkeit via Speicherkarte oder USB-Stick ohne PC zu drucken oder zu scannen.[/FONT]


   [FONT=&quot]Amazon-Link: Canon PIXMA MG5150 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör[/FONT]


 Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen guten Einduck vermitteln un freue mich über euer Feedback!


   [FONT=&quot]mfg[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]magic[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------

